# Hitch selection



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I am looking to buy my first TT and need a recommendation on weight distribution hitch/sway bar selection. there are a lot to choose from out there and i am completely new to this. I have a F-150 and I'm looking at trailers 8500lbs or less. So any help on what kind, where to purchase, or what to stay away from would be greatly appreciated. :texasflag


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Equalizer WD hitch. 4 point integrated sway control.
I've pulled some very big travel trailers with all of the cheap versions and nothing even comes close to the Equalizer. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I currently use an Equalizer with my F150 and pull a 7000 lb trailer. Great hitch.


----------



## Hooverhog (Mar 20, 2011)

X3 on the Equalizer 4 way hitch. I've used the sway bar and chains. There's no comparison IMO. The cheapest that I've found the Equalizer is at PPL. Good luck.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Well it looks pretty unanimous. Thank yall

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

If I get a trailer that is only 7500lbs, should I only get the 8klb model? Would it hurt to get the 10klb model just to be safe?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Another vote for Equalizer. Part Timer, it has been a while since I did any research so I really can't help, I will offer this though. Join http://www.rv.net/forum/ and do a search in the forums there for weight dist. hitch, equalizer, etc. You will be reading for days, and probably get your question answered.


----------



## Hooverhog (Mar 20, 2011)

Here you go... http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1883393&highlight=equalizer


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I have the Equalizer and will never,ever use any other kind.I pull a 27' Wildwood X-treme Lite with a 2014 4x4 Super Crew 5.0 in July 102 degress 70MPH from Kerrville to Keller with no problems at all.


----------



## TxCan01 (Sep 17, 2016)

*Anybody familiar with the Husky EQualizer hitches*

Looking at a travel trailer weighing about 5200# dry for my Ram 1500. Place is offering a Husky Equalizer Hitch. Any feedback on those?


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

The husky is the zebco 202 of hitches


----------



## yakin ag (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't just look at your towing capacity on the 1/2 ton trucks, make sure you don't exceed your trucks payload capacity with your trailer tongue weight and gear. I use the Equalizer 4 as well with a 3/4 ton Ram towing a 7300 dry weight trailer and it pulls like a dream. I will say, the hitch itself is extremely heavy.


----------

